#ubuntu-dz 2011-04-29
<ouss999> hi
<Off> hai
<ouss999> this channel is dead
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-25
<Siphax> il faut essayer pour croire http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=15565
<Siphax> crée tous l'environnement de travaille de pdebuilder sur une Arch
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-26
<Siphax> ubuntu 14.04
<Off_> ?
<Tux-Tn> c'est crypté ton message ?
<Guest4186> hi
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-24
<Guest0577> hi
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-25
<pissoo> salam tout le monde les gens :)
<pissoo>  morts et vivants XD
<pissoo> donc y'a 7 personnes qui utilisent ubuntu en algérie?
<pissoo> et là elles cherchent à installer une carte son XD c'est pour ça que personne ne répond :(
<pissoo> ou un clavier
#ubuntu-dz 2015-04-25
<metot> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-dz 2016-04-27
<uraknis01> hola
